# Bottle baby introduction



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello,
I have two 9 month old pygmy nigerian dwarf goats one is a weather one is a doe.

I just recived two 3 week bottle babies from the same breeder both are little girls and full siblings to the two I already had.

My question is I'm trying to introduce them to each other but the older ones try and headbutt the babies, I'm standing right there to intervine. But what am I doing wrong??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is normal. You will have to slowly introduce them. Keep them separated until the 3 week olds are older and/or they get along.


----------



## GoatNewbie813 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good advice from Karen. We can do everything right & they will still be stinkers. Especially to each other.


----------

